# Variable speed for Jet lathe



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a aftermarket variable speed for a Jet mini lathe?  Mine does not have one.  Or how about some detailed schematics on how to build one. I have been running by lathe at one speed and would like a variable speed.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## dillonproturner (Apr 28, 2007)

Kirk,
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/tclvskit.html
I don't know if this is what you are looking for but when it is back in stock, you could upgrade it to a VS. I don't know how it would work, but for the price I would just get a new lathe and use the other one for buffing or something.
Dillon[8D]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 28, 2007)

Kirk, Jet makes a conversion kit to make it a veriable speed. I think it's pretty expensive though.


----------



## jtate (Apr 28, 2007)

Why are you turning at one speed?  The non-VS Jet mini lathe has several speeds.  You just have to turn it off and adjust the belt.

Sorry if I misunderstood but it would be a great tragedy if you didn't know this already.

I checked on the system for upgrading the mini to a Vatriable Speed and the kit that Jet sells is pretty steep.  I thought it would be better to just get the VS-mini and sell the old one. Or, ditto Dillon's suggestion.

What I'm really wanting is a Vaccum chucking system for the mini-lathe.  Now that would be sweet!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

I can adjust the belts but I was interested in a variable speed.  $100 + is more than I want to spend.  I may just have to change belts...it's not that hard but not as easy as variable speed would be.  I saw a picture on the forum somewhere where someone (I don't remember who) had an add-on homemade variable speed switch.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## AFTim (Apr 28, 2007)

How about a rheostat control that is used on a router...those usually only run about $40 in Rockler


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AFTim_
> <br />How about a rheostat control that is used on a router...those usually only run about $40 in Rockler



That <b>"WON'T"</b> work!!  All you will do is ruin the rheostat and maybe your motor, as well.  

There have been some posts in the past about using surplus DC motors and speed controllers; but I think even those are in the neighborhood of a hundred dollars.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Randy.  I was actually thinking about something like a rheostat!  Are speed controls for routers rheostat controlled?  Kirk[8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 28, 2007)

Kirk,
I had already thought about the rheostat and ran the question to the forum... got Randy's answer back and tossed the idea... I use the same Jet you use and have the belt change down to about 30-40 seconds.  actually, I think the little bolt that holds the motor down is getting worn,  it slips slightly when I tighten the bolt.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkirkb94_
> <br />Thanks for the advice, Randy.  I was actually thinking about something like a rheostat!  Are speed controls for routers rheostat controlled?





I'm not an EE so if my answer needs help, have at it.  As I understand it, a rheostat is nothing more than a very large variable resistor.  I used the word because that is what you used.  Actually, the Rockler device that you are talking about is some sort of electronic speed controller; however, bottom line is that neither will on your JET mini into a VS machine.  The Rockler device will only work on universal motors.....the ones that have carbon brushes like routers, Dremels and drills.  The motor on the JET is an induction motor and works differently from a universal motor.

If you could find a used treadmill at a garage sale, you could use that motor and controller to run your lathe; but rigging a mount for the motor and controller would require some effort.  

One thing that puts me off about the PSI conversion kit is its speed range.  Its min. speed is is 650 RPMs whereas the JET VS is 500.  Personally, I feel that even 500 RPMs is too fast for the low end.

Another thing you might not know is that the JET VS and the PSI conversion are not true fully variable speed setups.  If you wish to move from the fastest speed to the slowest speed, there are still belt changes involved.  The JET VS has three speed ranges:  500-1200, 1100-2600 and 1700-3900. I don't know what the PSI ranges are; but I am sure they are similar.  I turn my pens at top speed and sand and finish at the slowest speed.  Even with a JET VS a belt change would be required!!  I have the standard JET and do not find belt changes to be annoying.  After a little practice, it can be accomplished in a very short time unless one is a total "KLUTZ." [] For me the extra money that I would have spent on the VS capability bought me a nice little band saw and the first half of a good drill press!!  That being said, there was a poll taken recently and IIRC, about 3/4 of the membership owned or were planning to buy VS models.

There are a number of VS options available to you; but none that I know of are going to be inexpensive. []


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks again, Randy.  You also answered another question that I had and that was the belt changes even if you have the Jet VS.  I will just stick with my regular Jet and just change the belts as needed.  Your right that it isn't that difficult.[] Kirk[8D]


----------

